# Bridge Angle for Tele



## Koondog (Feb 6, 2008)

I am currently building my first guitar, and I am just wondering if anyone can give me advice on the best angle to set the bridge at. I am making a Tele Custom replica (sort of) with a bridge/tailpiece type design. I have observed on most teles that the bridge seems to be or needs to be at a small angle to the strings. I can estimate this, but I'd prefer to do it right! I would also need to figure out how to measure the scale length considering the angle. I realise that I could probably get away with making the bridge square to the strings, but once it is set up, I suspect that I wouldn't have a lot of room to manouver with the saddles. Any advice would be welcome! 

Just FYI, I am using a single solid piece of Granadillo for the body (I got a great deal in Belize), GFS Dream 90 and 180 pickups, and an off the shelf Eden Maple/Rosewood neck. I'll post picks as it begins to take shape.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

A tele is 25 1/2" scale neck, usually measured from the front side of the nut to the center of the bridge. It would depend on how much adjustment you had on the saddles, but I would think with a tuneomatic type you would have enough to intonate the guitar. You can also measure from the 12 th fret and it would be half the distance, I have seen a jig at stew macs for setting the bridge placement but you could easily make your own. You can check it out to see what it looks like. Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

If you"re using a tune O matic bridge there are a couple of things you need to be aware of. First you will need your neck angle to be two and a half to three degrees ( downwards) from the body. Otherwise you will never get your action right. you can either make your neck with this angle or you can route your neck pocket at an angle. I find the latter easier to do. Then to answer your question put the neck in the pocket measure the length of your scale from the bottom string slot on the nut to where the center of the lower post on the bridge will be positioned. This is where your bottom hole will go. The top hole should be 1/8 th of an inch further back on the guitar body. Hope this helps.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

sorry misread n posted before i gathered all the facts- lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't measure the scale length from nut to bridge. Instead, measure the distance from the inside of the nut to the 12th fret and double it. Bridge location depends on the intonation for whatever strings end up being used, so it's less accurate to measure from nut to bridge.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Don't measure the scale length from nut to bridge. Instead, measure the distance from the inside of the nut to the 12th fret and double it. Bridge location depends on the intonation for whatever strings end up being used, so it's less accurate to measure from nut to bridge.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I believe you misunderstand which of his questions I was answering. What you say is a good way to do it if you are trying to determine the scale of a neck. My response is telling him how to find the location on the guitar body, by using the scale length, where the bridge mounting studs for a Tune O Matic type bridge should be located.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lowtones...So you were. Sorry about that.

Koondog...Have you decided on a bridge?

Peace, Mooh.


----------

